# Lighting Placement



## kooster (Oct 5, 2012)

I received that tabletop lighting tent (Tenga version) and, all things considered, I can't complain about the quality v value. Not the super greatest, but adequate. I noticed on the thread there was a concern about the lights that were included, not being of any use.
Two questions:
Is the placement of the lights critical? I see most tents have the light(s) placed on the sides projecting through them. I'm assuming this is to diffuse them. The instruction sheet that came with the setup shows the lights placed directly in front of the tent. Which is preferred?

If I purchase 2 gooseneck lamps for projecting through the sides, is there a specific wattage/kind of bulb I need to purchase?
Sorry, I'm not a photography buff as you can determine by my questions.
Just want to take some simple, good quality photos.
Thanks for any help.


----------



## oneptbuk (Oct 5, 2012)

Typically, the tent will diffuse the light pretty good no matter where it is located.  It is often easier to place the lights to either side for good balance, but a little trial and error with the actual images will help determine.  I have a square box that I use and I place one strobe on either side.  The material and background will also help determine the best place for the lights.  You may have to move the lights slightly for very shiny objects to avoid direct reflections. 

You can use plain 'ole shop lights from Home Depot if you like, anything really that sheds light can work.  Try to avoid those sterile flourescent bulbs though as they can play havoc on the camera's white balance.   

Good luck!


----------



## kooster (Oct 6, 2012)

Thanks Dave. I appreciate your advice.


----------



## azamiryou (Oct 6, 2012)

One thing to add, you usually want multiple light sources, so 2 or 3 lamps. Make sure the bulbs are color-matched (color temperature) between all the lamps! You'll never get a good color balance if one is blue-ish and another is yellow-ish. Easiest way to be sure is to use identical bulbs in all the lamps.

Move the lights around to see how you like different effects. One coming in from the front (not being diffused) will cast harsh shadows; lights coming through the side/top of the tent cast diffuse shadows, which is generally preferred. I use one light on the top and one on the right side, both near the front of the tent so that the side facing the camera is more lit. I don't hesitate to move them if one is causing an undesirable glare.


----------



## alphageek (Oct 6, 2012)

azamiryou said:


> One thing to add, you usually want multiple light sources, so 2 or 3 lamps. Make sure the bulbs are color-matched (color temperature) between all the lamps! You'll never get a good color balance if one is blue-ish and another is yellow-ish. Easiest way to be sure is to use identical bulbs in all the lamps.
> 
> Move the lights around to see how you like different effects. One coming in from the front (not being diffused) will cast harsh shadows; lights coming through the side/top of the tent cast diffuse shadows, which is generally preferred. I use one light on the top and one on the right side, both near the front of the tent so that the side facing the camera is more lit. I don't hesitate to move them if one is causing an undesirable glare.



I couldn't agree more with this... Exactly the advise I'd give!


----------



## kooster (Oct 7, 2012)

Thank you very much for the excellent advice.
Can't wait to give it a try.


----------

